# opinion about pre-workout Craze VS Musclepharm Assault !!!



## akimshinman (Oct 23, 2012)

so yeah ive been thinking lately to change my PWO and i heard alot about Craze and the results. Well I can say i'm quite impressed. But i still cant decide which one is better , either craze or assault. Both are PWO and both have lots of positive response. I cant really think about the differences between these two. What do you guys think ? I'm more into building lean muscle now since ive involved with MMA things. im not saying im using PWO for my MMA training , i used it just for my gym training you know. Cause UFC sponsored Assault but then Craze is quite good too. For guys like me who wanna focus gain muscles in gym and at the same time busy doing my mma training , which one would you prefer ? Craze or Assault ?


----------



## Z499 (Oct 23, 2012)

good question, subbed. 

im joing our local mma /muay thai gym. I personally like NO Explode and MHP Trac but im always open trying new things, perhaps i may conduct my own personal test.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've used both and by now a good bit of people know Craze has my vote. For me it mixes easily, berry lemonade taste is good and gives me one hella boom in the gym.


----------



## chucky1 (Oct 23, 2012)

I got a high tolerance to stims but craze is a little much and lasts for hours after the gym, and I train at night so I stay up super late It sucks, I like 1mr it just right for me. jmo...


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 23, 2012)

for the first 3-4 weeks craze was great, now I don't even feel it, body got used to it


----------



## jwa (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm gonna have to go with Craze. Assault is good but Craze is on another level for focus and sustained energy.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 7, 2012)

CRAZE has my vote as well.  Whether you get an insomnia effect varies from person to person.  My wife can take it at 6pm and still sleep at night.  I sure as hell can't, so  I started lifting in the AM before work for that reason.  Orbit Nutrition - Buy Driven Sports Craze Extremely Cheap!


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah if your bold try mixing it with PES NEW Alphamine (252 Grams) Wicked combo!


----------



## pilip99 (Nov 9, 2012)

definitely, Craze is some strong shit and needs to be cycled on and off. Personally use Hemavol pre workout when stim tolerance is high and then back down on that and start the stims again...

and ordered from Orbit as well. Get your shit FAST


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 13, 2012)

pilip99 said:


> definitely, Craze is some strong shit and needs to be cycled on and off. Personally use Hemavol pre workout when stim tolerance is high and then back down on that and start the stims again...
> 
> and ordered from Orbit as well. Get your shit FAST



I must live close to one of Orbit's delivery points, because sometimes I'll get a shipment notice by the PM and receive my products the very next morning/afternoon.


----------

